# Working to eliminate the stigma of Mental Health



## RackMaster (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a not only a great thing to hear to keep the memory of those buried there alive but also to help eliminate the stigma associated with Mental Health.



> *Thanks to them, we’ll know the names of our neighbors*
> 
> *KATHLEEN MERRYMAN; THE NEWS TRIBUNE*
> Last updated: April 11th, 2009 01:37 AM (PDT)
> ...


----------

